# Shimano baitcaster



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations on baitcasters. this would be my first baitcaster.i would like to stick with shimano.so if anyone has any input on shimano baitcasters please lmk what you think I should go with.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

For a first timer, I recommend the Curado I. Size wise it is in between the 50E and the Chronarch 200e7. It is the newest Shimano in production. My first 3 Shimanos were Curado 200e7's but found myself gravitating to the 50E's because of the size of the reel.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to go with the little white chronarch 50e. It's easy to palm, weight is manageable, good drag, casts great and holds up amazing to saltwater. It's a great all around first reel for the money and it's worth every bit of $200. If you don't have the money I'd recommend saving up and just getting you a nice reel. I don't believe on skimping on equipment. If you take care of that shimano and run a routine maintenance before you go out each time it will throw great for 10+ years.

There's a full maintenance you want to run once a year, I'd just take it in and have it done during the winter, and a short maintenance you should learn to do yourself that takes about 5 minutes once you get the steps down.

Here's the link for the short shimano maintenance fast forward to 1m50s:


----------



## HunterT15 (May 30, 2014)

curado has my vote........ out of the 7 other reels I have curado is number 1


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Curados are pretty nice but DON'T get the "G" series. Get the new Curado "I" I would also look at the Chronarch 50E as Matt mentioned.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If ya stumble upon an old gold Chronarch SF100 in good condition, check it out. A workhorse. Haven't bought a new reel in several yrs, my last was maybe a MG 50.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If your dead set on Shimano I would suggest one of these. It cast's farther than a Curado, It's made with better materials than a Chronarch, It won't corrode to pieces the first time you get it close to saltwater like a CI4, and when you call for parts they won't tell you it's discontinued or on back-order for 6 months.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> If your dead set on Shimano I would suggest one of these. It cast's farther than a Curado, It's made with better materials than a Chronarch, It won't corrode to pieces the first time you get it close to saltwater like a CI4, and when you call for parts they won't tell you it's discontinued or on back-order for 6 months.


You're funny Chum!!!! 

I think I have the only year old Ci4 that hasn't imploded yet Love it!


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Curado 200's are all 20 years old plus. Three generations of Chronarchs. All perform flawlessly. If you can't get your shimano reels to cast or last than you are most likely doing something wrong. Curado would be a good choice for your first bait caster. Easy to use and simple to clean. Spool it with 30# Suffix and start fishing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Mike Miller said:


> Curado 200's are all 20 years old plus. Three generations of Chronarchs. All perform flawlessly. If you can't get your shimano reels to cast or last than you are most likely doing something wrong. Curado would be a good choice for your first bait caster. Easy to use and simple to clean. Spool it with 30# Suffix and start fishing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IS that all you got??? Don't bring a knife to a gun fight!!!  Wait til you see Bubbas collection!

I see an A, B and E but no SF or D??? That's the two flagships! lol


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> IS that all you got??? Don't bring a knife to a gun fight!!!  Wait til you see Bubbas collection!
> 
> I see an A, B and E but no SF or D??? That's the two flagships! lol


I have quite a collection my self, but I'm not done drinking um yet.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Those are just the ones that are spooled. LOL. Only Shimano reels I ever had a problem with were the small Curado that they tried for a while 20 years ago. Might have been a Curado 100 series. They were bad. I still have them in a box in about 100 pieces. I never found any reels that would hold up to wading better than Shimano. No reel will survive salt long without being cleaned and oiled. I have an Abu revo I will send you for free if you want to start with it. You just have to find someone that can get it working. Only has one wade on it. Never could figure out how to take it all apart.


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

I've heard alot of good things about curado but what makes this one so great vs the more expensive ones shimano has.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Citicas will do anything a Curado can do. I have both and the Citicas require less maintenance for the same work. 

However, I own more Curados because they are Cool!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

It's not really better than the more expensive ones. All everybody is saying is Curado is the lowest level reel from Shimano they would recommend. The Curado G will be on sale everywhere and there is a good reason. Not the most solid of the Curado's. The new Curado I is a great reel. The Chronarch E is pretty good. I love my Chronarch Ci4 but some are having spool issues. Shimano is in the process of fixing the problem so I won't recommend until they fix the problem. The Core is bad arse and the Met is even badder! Depends on if you want to spend $200 or $450?


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Chronarch has more bearings than Curado. Never said Curado was the best reel Shimano makes. It is your first one. Less money spent if you decide bait caster is not for you.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Chronarch!!! I absolutely love mine!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Chronarch!!! I absolutely love mine!


Pink Fins?


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Pink Fins?


Yep! My boyfriend bought it for me and now I'm ruined!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Reel Girl said:


> Yep! My boyfriend bought it for me and now I'm ruined!


I have not found a better, smoother line than the Fins XS. I can hardly fish with any of my reels with 832 or PPSS8 now!


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you have the money for the curado I, spend $20 more and get the chronarch 200e IMHO. I have both and fish them regularly and I still think the older chronarch is better. I'm just waiting for them to go on sale... Hopefully that'll happen at some point


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I will sell you a 100D7 for $225 dang near new in the box. Anyone else want one? Pm me.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will sell you a 100D7 for $225 dang near new in the box. Anyone else want one? Pm me.


You're drunk! Put down the phone and listen to 2Tons!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*I like these.*

Cu200 cu200bsf


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I will sell you a 100D7 for $225 dang near new in the box. Anyone else want one? Pm me.


Yea consider it sold.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Yea consider it sold.


No. You don't need any more reels. By the way, I'm starting to get a nice collection of Shimanos my self, of coarse none of them work because they got with in 100 miles of saltwater, and I can't get the parts to fix them because there either discontinued or on back order, but what the hay, I heard they make good paper weights or I can stack them in my garage to help hold the wall up. Besides, I have all my Revo's if I want to catch something besides bluegill and crappie. Maybe I'll go buy a new Shimano, I heard there are starving kids in Malaysia that need jobs. Now I know that Japan only started building Shimano's to get back at us for Hiroshima, but enough is enough, they need to let by gone's be by gone's and go back to building bicycle's. Just picking on you Ruben.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

If you are going to go SHimano I would recommend the Chronarch. 

Brand not considered I would take a look at the Lews. I am probably 50/50 Lews and Shimano. I am upset with Shimano about my Citica that I don't feel performs as well as it should.


----------



## toehead (May 19, 2010)

*Shimano Parts*

Have you tried Southwestern Parts and Service in Dallas 214-630-8161. Had everything I needed to rebuild two Shimano reels one from 2001. Prices are good, website is easy to use and service is awesome. They answer the phone and seem to know what they are talking about. Parts deliver within 2 days. Not the best deal if you need $5.00 worth of parts but if you want to do a major overhaul its a good deal. Saw several other reels they sell parts for as well.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gettinspooled said:


> If you are going to go SHimano I would recommend the Chronarch.
> 
> Brand not considered I would take a look at the Lews. I am probably 50/50 Lews and Shimano. I am upset with Shimano about my Citica that I don't feel performs as well as it should.


 I'm starting to see a lot of people switching to Lews and they seem to hold up really well, probably because a Lew's is basically a 1st generation Revo. They have a different handle and the body is shaped slightly different but most of the parts interchange. I actually built a Lewvo last week, half Lew's speed spool, half 1st generation Revo S, and it worked. Now, I wouldn't want to go to Disney World and see Chucky Cheese filling in for Micky Mouse, so I just stick will the real deal and buy Revo's.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

The Lews are pretty nice but be sure to remove the side plate and clean pretty often or else it won't come off!

I'll stick with Shimano


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Them premiers are sweet.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

You are sure right about that sideplate, Cotlbyntx. Also better take the reel handle apart and get those four bearings out and lube well. They are nice reels.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I'm starting to see a lot of people switching to Lews and they seem to hold up really well, probably because a Lew's is basically a 1st generation Revo. They have a different handle and the body is shaped slightly different but most of the parts interchange. I actually built a Lewvo last week, half Lew's speed spool, half 1st generation Revo S, and it worked. Now, I wouldn't want to go to Disney World and see Chucky Cheese filling in for Micky Mouse, so I just stick will the real deal and buy Revo's.


Abu GarciaÂ® RevoÂ® SX-HS

Is this a good model to start with?

I may give them a try. I stuck with Shimano for a long time but they had a few bad reels that left a bad impression with me. That was when I got my first Lews which I am fishing as my primary reel currently.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to go with the crowd and suggest the new Curado I as well. It looks to be a really good reel. I have 2 Curado E's and they are working great for me. As everyone says, pass on the Curado G as that was a downgrade from the previous Curado E.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Moved yards to make money to buy this bad boy in the early eighties. Did not realize Lew's was still making reels.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Lews Speed Spool Tournament Pro and it is now my primary baitcaster. I fished with the 200e7's forever and bought the Lew's. The size and feel on the palm was a feature I really liked. I never thought I would think a 200e7 was big but for me it now rings true. That is why I ended up buying a Chonarch 50E later, had to have one


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

If it's going to be your first bait caster look in the for sale section and I'm very much sure you will fine a nice well kept reel on here that you can learn with I'm no pro but I went to Shimano after having issues with Garica, a Curado and a Citica, I fish with the Citica the most I switch the bearings to boca and I cast just as far as the next guy next to. Fished with a Core and I got to get me one, badd *** reel for real


----------



## mob (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm leaning towards new curado but still debating. Which gear ratio will I know to go with? After reading all these post seems like these reels are very fragile with saltwater.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mob said:


> After reading all these post seems like these reels are very fragile with saltwater.


Not really if you take care of them. I wade fish almost exclusively and all my reels (mostly Shimano) are still working fine.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If it is your first I would get either the old CU200 (B) or the CU200E7. Both are pretty bulletproof and nice reels. Just depends on if you like a smaller reel or the old style. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

mob said:


> I'm leaning towards new curado but still debating. Which gear ratio will I know to go with? After reading all these post seems like these reels are very fragile with saltwater.


They're not fragile at all. The Curados have a bulletproof reputation for a reason, but just remember to rinse them out every trip.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

mob said:


> I'm leaning towards new curado but still debating. Which gear ratio will I know to go with? After reading all these post seems like these reels are very fragile with saltwater.


Not fragile at all! Now the Curado G is not good and the Ci4 is working out a spool issue. Any reel is saltwater fragile if you don't clean it asap after every trip.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Call me old school but I like the Calcutta 200B. Am looking at getting a Curado or Chronarch, Calcutta is very user friendly.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

mertz09 said:


> Call me old school but I like the Calcutta 200B. Am looking at getting a Curado or Chronarch, Calcutta is very user friendly.


Calcutta is a great reel! Fished them for a long time until the Chronarch SF came out. Been collecting dust. Calcutta is great for croker soakin these days IMO. Lighter, smaller and palming for me throwing 300-400 times a trip.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> No. You don't need any more reels. By the way, I'm starting to get a nice collection of Shimanos my self, of coarse none of them work because they got with in 100 miles of saltwater, and I can't get the parts to fix them because there either discontinued or on back order, but what the hay, I heard they make good paper weights or I can stack them in my garage to help hold the wall up. Besides, I have all my Revo's if I want to catch something besides bluegill and crappie. Maybe I'll go buy a new Shimano, I heard there are starving kids in Malaysia that need jobs. Now I know that Japan only started building Shimano's to get back at us for Hiroshima, but enough is enough, they need to let by gone's be by gone's and go back to building bicycle's. Just picking on you Ruben.


I can show you how they go together if you like your sitting on a gold mine,oh yea I p/u another nugget CH100SF.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

mob said:


> I'm leaning towards new curado but still debating. Which gear ratio will I know to go with? After reading all these post seems like these reels are very fragile with saltwater.


Get a Shimano .

Don't listen to sharkscum, he likes revos and they are already on gen 3 revos :rotfl:. The revos haven't been around that long, not even 10 years.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Speckled said:


> Get a Shimano .
> 
> Don't listen to sharkscum, he likes revos and they are already on gen 3 revos :rotfl:. The revos haven't been around that long, not even 10 years.


Yep very true I love my shimano collection.
New n updated maximum security photo.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Yep very true I love my shimano collection.
> New n updated maximum security photo.


Nice collection BK! When you are ready to unload those D series Chronarchs, please let me know !

And my wife thinks I have a problem lol... :headknock


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If you can't get a chronarch.. then look on ebay for the old green Shimano Curado 200d. it's the green jeep and the only curado worth it. ( I haven't check out the newest one, but i'd give it some time) Buy a used 200d and either clean it up yourself or have someone like Dipsay on here give it a once over... or I think Hawglife cleans reels too right?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hawglife said:


> Nice collection BK! When you are ready to unload those D series Chronarchs, please let me know !
> 
> And my wife thinks I have a problem lol... :headknock


I pray my wife don't find out how much fishing really cost.
The chd7 are too hard to find and my go to's for plastic.
I plan to repair buy n sell these shimanoes when and if I retire.
Most or all reels are from here on 2cool.last I talked to Pat Ryan he had a bunch of these for sale.Pat Ryan 832-434-8747 a very good reel repairman here in laporte near sylvan beach ramp.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> If you can't get a chronarch.. then look on ebay for the old green Shimano Curado 200d. it's the green jeep and the only curado worth it. ( I haven't check out the newest one, but i'd give it some time) Buy a used 200d and either clean it up yourself or have someone like Dipsay on here give it a once over... or I think Hawglife cleans reels too right?


troutsupport,

I think you mean the green Curado 200B. The Curado 200D was silver in color. Most anglers complained about the Curado 200D series being to heavy. Think they weighed over 9 oz.

The Curado 100D's were very nice reels and weigh around 7.4 oz. I think the 100D's were better than the Curado 200B's and 100B's.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Curado 100D, 100DPV, 100DSV are my all time favorite.
The D series are called Old Greyie.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

AlCapone said:


> Curado 100D, 100DPV, 100DSV are my all time favorite.
> The D series are called Old Greyie.


Yeah I hear you . I always thought the Curado 100D models were the best Curado reels made up until the Curado E series. Still like the fact that the 100D series Curado's are the only Curado made with aluminum side plates (both sides, not just the handle side plate). Some model Curado's don't have aluminum side plates at all.

Old Greyie's are top notch reels .


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Speckled said:


> Get a Shimano .
> 
> Don't listen to sharkscum, he likes revos and they are already on gen 3 revos :rotfl:. The revos haven't been around that long, not even 10 years.


 Abu Garcia makes Revo's, and they have been building the best reels since 1941, Shimano didn't start building reels until 1978. The reason Abu Garcia is on the 3rd generation of Revo's is because they want to keep building the best quality reels on the market and stay ahead of the competition. Shimano on the other hand keeps trying to build the most over priced pieces of junk as quick and cheep as they can. I'll admit that some of the older Shimano's were ok reels, but even my die hard Shimano customers are switching to other brands because everything they have put out for the last 10 years is junk. I'm sure if you only fish a few times a month and you clean your reels after every trip and oil them and service them every month than a Shimano may last a little while, but they will not survive the neglect and abuse I put my Revo's through.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Chronarch 50E is my favorite and I have 2 and a CI4. Light and cast a mile and easy to set the casting adjustments. I have one of the first green curados, a SF, 4 of the nice citigas, 4 of the 200e7.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> Abu Garcia makes Revo's, and they have been building the best reels since 1941, Shimano didn't start building reels until 1978. The reason Abu Garcia is on the 3rd generation of Revo's is because they want to keep building the best quality reels on the market and stay ahead of the competition. Shimano on the other hand keeps trying to build the most over priced pieces of junk as quick and cheep as they can. I'll admit that some of the older Shimano's were ok reels, but even my die hard Shimano customers are switching to other brands because everything they have put out for the last 10 years is junk. I'm sure if you only fish a few times a month and you clean your reels after every trip and oil them and service them every month than a Shimano may last a little while, but they will not survive the neglect and abuse I put my Revo's through.


Abu's were the reels on the gulf coast up until the 1980's. When the low profile reel became the ticket, the round red reel lost it's foothold on the market of reels. Abu's first low profile reels sucked and they are still trying to catch up to Shimano and Daiwa. Abu might, might be third now.

The revo line hasn't been around 8 or 9 years now and Abu is already on their 3rd gen revo. Really?? If they were so great. why are they on gen 3 and probably already working on gen 4. People that like the gen 2 revos, don't like the gen 3, because of the overly large gear box. Keep telling yourself (and others on here, when they ask about Shimano's :headknock) how great the Abu's have always been. But those of us who have been fishing the gulf coast since the "red reel" was the ticket in the 60's & 70's know the REEL HISTORY.

Abu has been getting the ***** handed to them since the 80's. Not just by Shimano , but also Daiwa :rotfl:. Abu is a distant 3rd with the other Pure Fishing products :rotfl:.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Speckled said:


> Abu's were the reels on the gulf coast up until the 1980's. When the low profile reel became the ticket, the round red reel lost it's foothold on the market of reels. Abu's first low profile reels sucked and they are still trying to catch up to Shimano and Daiwa. Abu might, might be third now.
> 
> The revo line hasn't been around 8 or 9 years now and Abu is already on their 3rd gen revo. Really?? If they were so great. why are they on gen 3 and probably already working on gen 4. People that like the gen 2 revos, don't like the gen 3, because of the overly large gear box. Keep telling yourself (and others on here, when they ask about Shimano's :headknock) how great the Abu's have always been. But those of us who have been fishing the gulf coast since the "red reel" was the ticket in the 60's & 70's know the REEL HISTORY.
> 
> Abu has been getting the ***** handed to them since the 80's. Not just by Shimano , but also Daiwa :rotfl:. Abu is a distant 3rd with the other Pure Fishing products :rotfl:.


I'm 100% with you here. For low profile baitcast, I'm not even sure Abu can rank 3rd. Abu only has good round reels that were made in Sweeden. Those (REVOs) made in Korea/China are the same class with Lews/13 Fishing ...
*For low profile baitcast reels, Abu is significant lower than Shimano and Daiwa.*


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> Abu Garcia makes Revo's, and they have been building the best reels since 1941, Shimano didn't start building reels until 1978. The reason Abu Garcia is on the 3rd generation of Revo's is because they want to keep building the best quality reels on the market and stay ahead of the competition. Shimano on the other hand keeps trying to build the most over priced pieces of junk as quick and cheep as they can. I'll admit that some of the older Shimano's were ok reels, but even my die hard Shimano customers are switching to other brands because everything they have put out for the last 10 years is junk. I'm sure if you only fish a few times a month and you clean your reels after every trip and oil them and service them every month than a Shimano may last a little while, but they will not survive the neglect and abuse I put my Revo's through.


So my 10 ambassadors are rivos and do you remember the Garcia ultra mag now that was a paper weight with one trip to the dike.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sharkchum, the Chronarch 100D7 was made in 2006...one of the finest reels out there STILL. Just pointing out you stated in the past 10 years.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

There is the annual fishing gear tests and ratings in this month's Outdoor Life.
For the baitcasting reel test and reviews, the "Editors Choice" was the Ducket 360. The Shimano Curado 200I was also rated well and won the "Best Buy" category.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/wringer/tackle-test-2015-best-spinning-and-baitcasting-reels


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I've made this offer before and no one would take me up on it, so I'll try again. If anyone thinks their low profile Shimano can out preform my Revo's in the real world lets put them to the test. I'm sure everyone can agree that a good reel should A: Be able to cast a bait or lure. B: Retrieve the bait or lure, hopefully with a fish attached. and C: Be able to withstand the elements. It's also nice to have a strong smooth drag, but since a 8lb to 12lb Shimano drag can't even compete with 20lb+ Revo drag we will leave that out of the test. First we get 1 Shimano and 1 Revo, bone stock, no Boca's or after market parts. We use the same rod for for both reels and use the same brand and size of line on both reels, and throw the same lure,so everything is even. Next we each make 10 cast's, whoever makes the longest cast in 10 try's wins that round. Now here is where I lose people, we get a bucket of saltwater from the beach front and a bucket of sand off the beach, we drop both reels in the saltwater and dump the sand on top of them and leave them for a week. After a week of soaking in the sand/saltwater mix we pull them out and put them back on the rod, without cleaning, and make the same 10 cast's again, longest cast winds that round. Not for the real test, We dunk them back in the saltwater and than set them in the sun for a week, to let all the water evaporate so the salt and sand can get all nice and crusty, than put them back on the rod and make out 10 cast's again, longest cast win's. I don't have any money to bet, but to make it interesting the loser has to smash his reel to pieces with a sledge hammer. Now I don't want to hear any whining about how reels aren't made for that kind of abuse, because my reels go through this all the time. I'm not brand loyal to any product, I use whatever works best, and if there was any other brand that would hold up to what I put my Revo's through I would own it.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Which Revo do you use?


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> I've made this offer before and no one would take me up on it, so I'll try again. If anyone thinks their low profile Shimano can out preform my Revo's in the real world lets put them to the test. I'm sure everyone can agree that a good reel should A: Be able to cast a bait or lure. B: Retrieve the bait or lure, hopefully with a fish attached. and C: Be able to withstand the elements. It's also nice to have a strong smooth drag, but since a 8lb to 12lb Shimano drag can't even compete with 20lb+ Revo drag we will leave that out of the test. First we get 1 Shimano and 1 Revo, bone stock, no Boca's or after market parts. We use the same rod for for both reels and use the same brand and size of line on both reels, and throw the same lure,so everything is even. Next we each make 10 cast's, whoever makes the longest cast in 10 try's wins that round. Now here is where I lose people, we get a bucket of saltwater from the beach front and a bucket of sand off the beach, we drop both reels in the saltwater and dump the sand on top of them and leave them for a week. After a week of soaking in the sand/saltwater mix we pull them out and put them back on the rod, without cleaning, and make the same 10 cast's again, longest cast winds that round. Not for the real test, We dunk them back in the saltwater and than set them in the sun for a week, to let all the water evaporate so the salt and sand can get all nice and crusty, than put them back on the rod and make out 10 cast's again, longest cast win's. I don't have any money to bet, but to make it interesting the loser has to smash his reel to pieces with a sledge hammer. Now I don't want to hear any whining about how reels aren't made for that kind of abuse, because my reels go through this all the time. I'm not brand loyal to any product, I use whatever works best, and if there was any other brand that would hold up to what I put my Revo's through I would own it.


I don't doubt anything you have said. I don't own a Revo but I own many flavors of Abu Garcia Ambassadors and love them all. As far as more durability and performance, one would have to expect that because a Revo Beast costs almost TWICE what a Curado costs. Kinda like comparing a BMW 3 Series to a Hyundia Elantra.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

:rotfl:

How ed zachary is that a real world test? In the real world, if I dunked my reels in saltwater or just left on the beachfront after dumping a bucket of sand over them, why in the real world would I just leave my reels as is?

In the real world, Im going to take my equipment home and give it a warm shower at low pressure and take it apart and clean it, re-grease it and in the real world it will work like new. That is real world.

I don't think any reel company would recommend your idea of real world care of their product. Even Abu :headknock.

How about this, you just **** on your reel and I'll take care of mine. Real enough for you .


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Bought a Revo Stx - piece of ****! Caught 4 reds and it messed up, sent it back to ABU they said they could fix it for $108.00! Got some old Curado's (cu200) paid $99 for in the early 90's that still work great. Got some Ambassador 5000's from the 60's made in Sweden no bearings just bushings that still work well just don't use them, these were the bee's knees back in the day. Old timers know the old Red reel with a clicker. Do got some 5500's for the kids to baitfish with. Bottom line Curado's are a hard reel to beat.


----------



## mattyD (Aug 20, 2012)

*Shimano vs. Revo*

Why would you want to do that to any reel,just to prove a point that really doesn't matter how far you can cast after abusing one the way you explain it.All you have to do is look at the numbers and it will tell you who has the best reel for years going.Older shimanos are still the champ in saltwater.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Speckled said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> How ed zachary is that a real world test? In the real world, if I dunked my reels in saltwater or just left on the beachfront after dumping a bucket of sand over them, why in the real world would I just leave my reels as is?
> 
> ...


 I hope you or anyone else doesn't take any of this to heart, I'm not trying to make anyone mad, just giving my opinion, mostly just to give Bubba's kenner and all the rest of my friends that use Shimano's a hard time. There is a reason why I came up with such a stupid real world test. Several years ago I flipped my kayak off the beach in Sargent while trying to catch shark bait and lost my 1st generation Revo inshore. A week later I was fishing in the same place and snagged it while reeling in one of my surf rods. It was filled with sand and the rod was broke so I just tossed it in the back of my truck and forgot about it for a week. When I was getting ready to go fishing the next weekend I took it off the broken rod and put it on a different one. When I got ready to try it it was still so filled with sand that I couldn't even get the handle to turn. All I did was sloshed it around in the waves until I got most of the sand out and fished with it all weekend. When I got home I broke it down and gave it a good cleaning and lube and I didn't have to replace a single part. I still use that same reel to this day and I still haven't replaced any parts in it. Now I understand that everyone get's a "lemon" every once in a while, no matter what kind of product you buy, and if someone is unlucky enough to pick a lemon it can leave a bad taste in their mouth and make them never want to buy that brand of product again. I bought a Revo MGX when they first came out and it dissolved to pieces in 6 months, when I called and told them what happen they made it right free of charge. I've had all kinds of reels come through my shop, with all kinds of problems, so I have a little better idea of what reels are good and what reels are bad. My main problem with Shimano is the fact that they discontinued making a lot of the parts for their older reels and I have to jump through hoops to find them.I really don't care if someone uses a Shimano, Abu Garcia, or a cane pole, if they are happy with what they are useing that's all that matters


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Jetty Rat said:


> There is the annual fishing gear tests and ratings in this month's Outdoor Life.
> For the baitcasting reel test and reviews, the "Editors Choice" was the Ducket 360. The Shimano Curado 200I was also rated well and won the "Best Buy" category.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/wringer/tackle-test-2015-best-spinning-and-baitcasting-reels


off topic: i don't think i've heard anyone mentioned the Ducket 360 reel on this forum before. but i may be wrong.

anyone have this reel? what's your opinion of it?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I hate to even say this, but... if you want a solid, forgiving Shimano baitcaster, and you don't have any experience with baitcasters? Go on Ebay and find a Bantam Mag 10X that is in primo condition. I have a bunch of new reels - Shimanos of various model, Revos, and Daiwas. I still pull out my Bantam 10X's on a fairly regular basis.

They cast just about as far as the others. (Close enough not to matter.) They have a magnetic control that really works, so you can cast back into the wind without fear. And they are workhorses. Once you get really comfortable with a baitcaster, you might decide to dump a bundle on one of the newer models. But you'll know which one and why by then.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

The funniest **** on the interwebz. If you ask about a lift for your truck you're told not to lift it, and make **** sure you adjust your headlight fluid if you do. You ask about Shimano reels and you get tips on how to dunk a Zebco and still get years of use out of it.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

This is how I look and value the reels:
1) how long can it last for me? I had an old Curado 200 since 1993 and still works like a CHAMP.
2) how easy for me to maintain and upgrade? I do not need to answer this since most of 2coolers here already about the old greenies.
3) how does it hold the value after years? I can put it up here for sale and get easily $80
These three reasons are good enough for me to rate Shimano as number 1. 
Daiwa, Abu, Lews, 13fishing, Quantum, Pflueger reels do not have anything come even close.
I believe I saw a poll on some website for 20 reels manufacturers and Shimano is number one. Daiwa is number 2 ... the rest was pretty far apart that I do not even remember who is number 3. Lol


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

sharkchum said:


> I hope you or anyone else doesn't take any of this to heart, I'm not trying to make anyone mad, just giving my opinion, mostly just to give Bubba's kenner and all the rest of my friends that use Shimano's a hard time. There is a reason why I came up with such a stupid real world test. Several years ago I flipped my kayak off the beach in Sargent while trying to catch shark bait and lost my 1st generation Revo inshore. A week later I was fishing in the same place and snagged it while reeling in one of my surf rods. It was filled with sand and the rod was broke so I just tossed it in the back of my truck and forgot about it for a week. When I was getting ready to go fishing the next weekend I took it off the broken rod and put it on a different one. When I got ready to try it it was still so filled with sand that I couldn't even get the handle to turn. All I did was sloshed it around in the waves until I got most of the sand out and fished with it all weekend. When I got home I broke it down and gave it a good cleaning and lube and I didn't have to replace a single part. I still use that same reel to this day and I still haven't replaced any parts in it. Now I understand that everyone get's a "lemon" every once in a while, no matter what kind of product you buy, and if someone is unlucky enough to pick a lemon it can leave a bad taste in their mouth and make them never want to buy that brand of product again. I bought a Revo MGX when they first came out and it dissolved to pieces in 6 months, when I called and told them what happen they made it right free of charge. I've had all kinds of reels come through my shop, with all kinds of problems, so I have a little better idea of what reels are good and what reels are bad. My main problem with Shimano is the fact that they discontinued making a lot of the parts for their older reels and I have to jump through hoops to find them.I really don't care if someone uses a Shimano, Abu Garcia, or a cane pole, if they are happy with what they are useing that's all that matters




Sounds like a keeper after being in the surf after a week and another week of sitting in the back of the truck. Didn't anyone tell you that you don't use saltwater to clean the sand out of your reels :rotfl:.

I checked out the first gen revo out when they came out, just never liked the "bump" on the palming side plate. Same with Quantum reels. Never bought an "inshore" labeled reel. I know a couple of Daiwa reels and Abu reels and even Quantum reels labeled as "inshore" reels.

Sounds like Abu's inshore can handle a lot of abuse. Not the best real world test, as you were lucky to find your reel again .


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Jetty Rat said:


> There is the annual fishing gear tests and ratings in this month's Outdoor Life.
> For the baitcasting reel test and reviews, the "Editors Choice" was the Ducket 360. The Shimano Curado 200I was also rated well and won the "Best Buy" category.
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/wringer/tackle-test-2015-best-spinning-and-baitcasting-reels


Thank you for the most informative reply on any thread concerning our fishing reels green to you sir.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Curado 200HG for sale if anyone wants it. Check the classifieds.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I also have some old GREENIES and GREYIES that I can let go if someone is looking for them.
These are collector's reels (hardly been fished and most of time stay in the safe queen).


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Bubba's Kenner I don't see any Core 50s, your missing the boat. Better run out and buy a few. 

After throwing a Core 50 anything heavier or bigger doesn't feel the same. Even the Japanese version of the Core 100 which is a very very nice reel, I use only for a backup. My 200E7's are for the occasional guest that doesn't have a reel.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cpthook said:


> Hey Bubba's Kenner I don't see any Core 50s, your missing the boat. Better run out and buy a few.
> 
> After throwing a Core 50 anything heavier or bigger doesn't feel the same. Even the Japanese version of the Core 100 which is a very very nice reel, I use only for a backup. My 200E7's are for the occasional guest that doesn't have a reel.


Not a core fan nothing bad to say about em.I may own a few someday who knows.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

cpthook said:


> Hey Bubba's Kenner I don't see any Core 50s, your missing the boat. Better run out and buy a few.
> 
> After throwing a Core 50 anything heavier or bigger doesn't feel the same. Even the Japanese version of the Core 100 which is a very very nice reel, I use only for a backup. My 200E7's are for the occasional guest that doesn't have a reel.


X100 the core 50mg, ch50e, and cu50e, are the top reels in my book.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hawglife said:


> X100 the core 50mg, ch50e, and cu50e, are the top reels in my book.


Ok ok I'll get a bigger table geeez.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Hawglife said:


> X100 the core 50mg, ch50e, and cu50e, are the top reels in my book.


50 size is the smallest baitcast. It fits well for people with small hands. Personally, it's also my favorite.
I do have some fishing friends who do not like 50 size reels.
Their reasons are:
1) Too small for their hands (personal preference here?)
2) Not enough line (not sure why they need more, lol)
3) Not cast as good as 100 size (I somewhat agree)


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

AlCapone said:


> 50 size is the smallest baitcast. It fits well for people with small hands. Personally, it's also my favorite.
> I do have some fishing friends who do not like 50 size reels.
> Their reasons are:
> 1) Too small for their hands (personal preference here?)
> ...


Yes I always tell people about number 3, it won't cast as far as some 100 or 200 sized reels, but I'll be dammed if I can throw a 1/16 oz jig into the wind with any reel besides a 50 sized reel! I really don't feel like I'm at much of a disadvantage when throwing heavier jigs, fat boys, and tops tho. As far as line capacity goes, if your using it to catch reds and trout and a hungry jack or tarpon decides he needs a meal, then so be it when u get spooled lol


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

bubbas kenner said:


> Thank you for the most informative reply on any thread concerning our fishing reels green to you sir.


Thanks compadre! Field and Stream also did a small write up called, "The Best of the Best". They rated the Shimano Curado 200 I HG as the best of the best. Here's a quote.

"The Curado is a great performer and an excellent value. If you're looking for bells and whistles, you won't find them here. This reel is just a workhorse that fit well in my hands, was easy to dial in, and threw out fewer backlashes than any other model I tested. It's superÂ­smooth, whether line is going on or off the spool during a cast or retrieveâ€"or if a nice bass is pulling a little drag. â€"Joe Cermele"

MSRP: $180

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...shing-gear-2015?dom=fas&loc=hpslider4&lnk=IMG


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

the new shimano curado i hg is the only reel currently that is worth anything. other than that the 200e series of curado and chronarchs are great. teh old sf series chronarchs are tanks. any mg series in salt will be destroyed if it is not cleaned meticulously.


----------



## Stratos8588 (Jan 31, 2015)

My favorite reel is the Shimano Curado CU200, or a Abu Garcia BlueMax. The BlueMax would be the better starting reel. A great rod is the 7'3" Duckett Ghost (which I use with a Curado.)


----------

